# Faulty Kayak-what to do?



## JesseB (Jul 10, 2013)

Hey guys, just wondering if I can get some advice off you.

I have a Feel free Moken 13 and love the kayak, however I have been having a few problems with it.

1) The dry storage hasn't stayed dry from day dot, only tiny amounts of water get in even in flat conditions. Never really bothered me too much as I always use a dry bag and figured it can't be perfect. However my mate has the same kayak and his stays completely dry even in rougher conditions. In mine it is less than a cup of water (usually).
How can I test where it is coming in?

2) The rudder pedals keep jamming on it and I have to tap the other sides pedal to release, it isn't the locks getting caught. Also my girlfriend managed to nose dive it in the surf the other week and snapped one of the pedals off. I have looked and seen the generic ones on ebay and like the design of them so I was thinking of changing the whole thing. Are they any good or should I persist with the current setup and just chase a replacement pedal?

3) As my girlfriend and I were carrying my kayak from the water to the car the back kayak carry handle broke. At first I thought the rope had just worn through and wasn't too worried until I looked and saw that it had actually pulled straight through the plastic, leaving a smallish hole straight into the hull. This worries me as water does tend to pool a bit in the back at times.

I called Feel free today to see my options and got told that plastic welding is my best bet. Warranty claim??

My question is,
should I push for something more from feel free as I certainly wasn't doing anything wrong with the handle, just carrying normally(unloaded).

So far it has left a sour taste in my mouth and I am now looking at the OK Prowler Ultra 4.3 or 4.7 as a replacement.

I like the Moken 13 as a kayak but keep having issues with it.

Any suggestions or advice would be appreciated.

Cheers, Jesse


----------



## Jeffen (Jan 18, 2011)

As per the previous posts - take it back - give them the opportunity to do the right thing.


----------



## JesseB (Jul 10, 2013)

Hey guys, cheers for the advice, the kayak is a bit over two years old. I actually bought it from my workplace (camping store in Brisbane).

The kayak is out of warranty, but I wouldn't expect such a thing from one two and a bit years old. I expected a better response than "take it to a plastic welder". Makes it hard to recommend them to customers now.

I think I will push a bit harder on the rep when I see him.

As for the pedal I have been given a quote of $40ish, should I bother or get another rudder kit with a better slide rail system..and larger rudder as the standard one is quite small.

Thanks again


----------



## Jeffen (Jan 18, 2011)

Definitely push the rep a little - maybe ask him if he would like the opportunity to demonstrate his company's ability to exceed customer expectations


----------



## JesseB (Jul 10, 2013)

Thanks mate, I think I will definitely push a bit harder, just foumd my receipt and its a month out of warranty.

I will keep you updated.

Jesse


----------



## Woppa (Sep 2, 2013)

Do you have proof the damage occurred before the warranty expired?


----------



## JesseB (Jul 10, 2013)

Hey mate, not for the minor leaking or rudder pedals jamming.
The handle only broke a few days ago though.
I will have more of a talk with him and see how it goes.


----------



## Duwaat (Oct 26, 2012)

Hey mate, +1 on what the others have said. I think, especially given you are working on the floor with their product, they should be more than amiable in coming to an agreement with you but if they are a bit hesitant warranties are pretty baseless in their expiry. Once the warranty is expired you will usually still get coverage with a statutory guarantee, basically if you spend a grand on a yak and use it for its intended purpose, you would expect it to last more than 2 years. But in my experience reps are usually pretty easy to deal with when you are selling their product so you shouldn't have any issues.


----------



## JesseB (Jul 10, 2013)

Thanks, I plan to write him and email and send through a few photos of the broken handle, water in the dry area etc with a gentle but firm suggestion to try and do right by me.

Jesse


----------



## JesseB (Jul 10, 2013)

This is the email I plan to send him. Please post up anything you think I should add or change.

Hi Peter, please find attached the photos of where the handle has pulled straight through the plastic. 
The handle broke under normal load (kayak was unloaded and no water in it).
We were just carrying normally and it pulled through dropping the kayak on the road.

This kayak seems to be having problem after problem.
From the first trip it has ended up with a few cup fulls of water in the dry area. This didnt overly bother me as I thought it may be pretty common and I always use dry bags regardless. However my mate who bought a Moken 13 at the same time has his dry area stay dry at all times.

The rudder pedals also keep jamming and require me to push the opposite side to release it. It is not due to salt or sand as I hose it down after every trip. Again I thought it may be normal but my mates does not do the same thing. It is not the pedal locks as I check those. 
I was tolerating all these things, now that the back handle has broken and left a hole in the hull, it has lost my confidence in the hull.

I did some research online on forums etc and no one else seems to have these problems.

Everyone I have talked to on the forums seem to think it may be a dud hull.

I hope we can come to some sort of agreement as I have lost confidence in the kayak, which isn't a great thing as I do work with selling them.

Thank you, Jesse


----------



## JesseB (Jul 10, 2013)

Ok, I am very pleased with the response I got. Sent an email this morning and got a reply this afternoon from the owner of active water sports. 
He said there had been a few cases of the handle pulling out and is organising a replacement for me.

Couldn't be happier with the outcome and will be pleased to tell people of their outstanding customer service.
Thanks to everyone for your help and advice.

Jesse


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

A replacement hull or a replacement handle?


----------



## JesseB (Jul 10, 2013)

A replacement hull. The handle was a rope and plastic looped through a part of the hull which is what ripped out.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

Sweet, good on them.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

I just saw this and thought it was worth a bump. Well done Active Water Sports and well done Feel Free!


----------



## JesseB (Jul 10, 2013)

Hey guys, quick update. 
Well everything went through with the distributor and after a bit of talking back and forth I now have a new moken 14!
I got to upgrade as the 14 wasn't available when I bought my 13.

very happy with it so far, will hopefully get a chance to put it on the water Sunday.

Anyway, pics.

Made the missus lancer seem even smaller..made it safe though.


----------



## jbonez (Jul 9, 2013)

Wow couldn't ask for much better hey..

I was always jealous of my friends moken 13 staying completely dry inside the hull while my stuff swam so they are pretty well built IMO


----------



## unkeyherb (Aug 22, 2012)

Have to agree with the mob. i'd be looking at a replacement (not a fix up). Might be a Monday morning, Friday afternoon build.


----------

